# Listen up ;-) Audiobooks Announcements!



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

With Betsy's permission, I'm starting a thread here about audiobooks available through Amazon, and usually available for a great WhisperSync discount if you have (or get) the Kindle version, too. 

KBoard authors, if you'll include:
--Your cover (regular size or smaller, please. No biggies.)
--Author name
--If it's available for WhisperSync
--Genre
--Narrator if you want to include
--Any special pricing/offers
--Please say if it's abridged. We listeners will assume it's not unless you say

(LinkMaker only has Kindle version, so readers will have to click from that page to the audiobook) 

Readers/Listeners:
   Let us know if you'd like more/different/less info!

Here we go! (Yes, I really, really wanted to type "Hear we go" but how punny can you get? ;-) )


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Almost a Bride
Patricia McLinn

WhisperSync available!

Contemporary Romance (spicy)
Narrated by Julia Motyka

12% discount at Amazon​


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for starting this, Patricia. I'll be starting to listen to audiobooks soon and will be looking at this thread often.



Unabridged

_A Slice of Life_, a sweet romance by Margaret Lake read by Gail Shalan - _A ride on the bus that will change more than one lonely life._

$6.08 on Amazon (a 13% discount) and free with a new audible.com membership.

I'll be giving away three free copies of the audiobook to the first three who sign up for my mailing list at www.jobreepublishing.com. The signup form is at the bottom of the page. To make sure I don't miss your sign-up, pm me here to let me know you've filled out the form.

The companion audiobook, _A Slice of Life Christmas_, also read by Gail Shalan, will be available the beginning of December.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Two Shadows - the inspirational story of one man's triumph over adversity (Memoir) by Charlie Winger

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C6AEM2Y










$17.95 through amazon -- slightly higher through Audible


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

UPDATE: Now Whispersync ready!

How I Got Him To Marry Me: 50 True Stories
by Cherise Kelley
Genre: Memoir
Narrator: Keshia Ramseur
$17.46, or Free with Audible.com 30-day free trial membership
unabridged
Listening Length: 5 hours and 3 minutes


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wingpeople said:


> Two Shadows - the inspirational story of one man's triumph over adversity (Memoir) by Charlie Winger
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C6AEM2Y
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome thread, Patricia! Thanks for starting it.


*Bill The Vampire* (The Tome of Bill, book 1)
Rick Gualtieri
WhisperSync available!
Genre: Horror / Comedy
Narrated by Christopher John Fetherolf
Unabridged
6 hrs, 51 minutes

Here are the rest of the series that are likewise currently available as audiobooks (all narrated by Christopher John Fetherolf)
*Scary Dead Things* - book 2 - 7 hrs, 30 min
*The Mourning Woods* - book 3 - 9 hrs, 16 min
*Holier Than Thou* - book 4 - 9 hrs, 12 min


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, Patricia.

http://www.amazon.com/Family-Thang-Volume-1/dp/B00DB56F0K

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00DB56F0K/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=audible

FAMILY THANG
James Henderson
Comedy
Narrated by James Killavey
Unabridged: 9hrs and 35mins


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Patricia - I have four audiobooks so I'll post them all together


Deadly Memories - thriller
Narrated by Actress Carly Robins
Whispersync so you can get it for $1.99 if you have the Kindle book
about 12 hours


Deadly Fun - romance/thriller
Narrated by Gregory Salinas
Whispersync so you can get it for $1.99 if you have the Kindle book
about 10 hours


The Necromancer - paranormal
Narrated by Gregory Salinas
about 12 hours


The Living Image - thriller
Narrated by Actress Carly Robins
Whispersync just added so $1.99 if you have the Kindle book
about 12 hours​


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for opening the thread here.

Bending The Boyne, a novel of ancient Ireland​
narrated by Tim G. Reynolds, an Irish Gaelic speaker, for a unique listening experience​
Whispersync available --- see Audible page​
12+ hours​
​


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## juditharnold (Jan 3, 2011)

Judith Arnold
Available for WhisperSync
Romance
Narrated by Tom Dheere
Unabridged


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

Wings of Shadow is Whisper-sync enabled and is only $1.99 after you download the free book.

Meghan's graduation gift is one that any eighteen-year-old would
dream of: traveling abroad to England. Her journey turns into more adventure
than expected when Meghan meets the mysterious Kiernan and accepts his
invitation to a secret club, hidden beneath the streets of London.

The eclectic dress of the club-goers is not the only unusual thing
she discovers in the Underground. Kiernan's father has developed a warped set
of rituals, and he targets Meghan as his next victim. Instead of the fun date
she imagined, Meghan finds herself imprisoned and in a fight for her very
survival.

http://www.amazon.com/Wings-Shadow-The-Underground-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00861OL1O


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Magic of Thieves, Betrayal of Thieves, Circle of Thieves, and Redemption of Thieves
by C. Greenwood (my alter ego)

WhisperSync available

Fantasy
Narrated by Ashley Arnold

13 % Discount at Amazon

 

Accomplished in Murder and Accomplished in Detection
by Dara England

WhisperSync available

Victorian Mystery Novellas
Narrated by Michelle Ford


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now Whispersync available! $1.99 with the purchase of the ebook for $2.99.





Read by Gail Shalan

Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.

Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

The second book in the Wyoming Wildflowers series is now available, joining Almost a Bride (Book 1)



Match Made in Wyoming
by Patricia McLinn

Contemporary romance

Narrated by Julia Motyka

Whispersync available (what a great deal!)

"These characters -- their dialogue, their fears, their complex personalities -- are very real. As a reader, I couldn't help fall under Cal's spell -- a good, troubled, mixed-up man who forces Taylor to confront some of her own demons, even as he refuses to face his own . . . There's a lot of subtle -- and not so subtle -- humor here, the love scenes are at once tender and sizzling, and the emotions and fears of both characters wrap themselves around the reader's heart and don't let go." - Karen Templeton, Amazon review
​


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Cherise Kelley
Non-fiction

I started substitute teaching in 1989, fresh out of college. I was looking for a way to support myself while I took my "fifth year" of college in secondary education classes and did my student teaching. A friend told me, "You have a bachelor's degree, so you can be a substitute." In writing this book, I hope to be as good a friend for you as he was for me. This book explains not only how to get a high school substitute teaching job, but also how to do the job so well that it will be rewarding in and of itself.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I have my Space Opera series The Merkiaari Wars in audio at Audible.com: http://www.audible.com/series/ref=a_lib_c3D__vsml_1_20?asin=B00J0GVKSQ


----------



## starkllr (Mar 21, 2013)

The first four books of my Dream Series (and a short story set in it) are all available on Audible...
Author: J.J. DiBenedetto
Genre: Paranormal Romance/Suspense
Totally unabridged!
Narrator: Heather Jane Hogan, for the first three books; Victoria Robinson for book four; "Doctor Who" star Nicola Bryant for the short story...

What if you could see everyone else's dreams?


----------

